# Magia General > Teoría de la Magia >  ¿Habilidad en la magia o torpeza?

## sujetom

He oído muchas veces el hecho de que si parece que no manejas las cartas bien, o que no se te nota habilidad el efecto que hagas será más mágico.
Pues bien, hoy leyendo un viejo libro de casa de mi abuelo "Trucos y tretas para divertirte con tus amigos" (1988) de Sheila Anne Barry  leí algo que me pareció interesante citar aquí, claro está sin pretender convencer a nadie de esta idea.
_"Si los manejas con torpeza (los naipes), los espectadores darán por sentado que el truco es sencillo; si no lo fuese, pensarán, no puedes hacerlo. Pero si barajas con habilidad, (...) tus amigos tendrán la suficiente confianza en ti para relajarse engañar sin dificultad" _ 

Pensé en ello, ya que me convencía previamente el hecho de que era mejor la falta de habilidad (para el público) pero esta reflexión me hizo pensar en que el público piensa que algún truco tiene que haber, y si encima lo haces como si nunca has tocado unas cartas, ellos no lo valorarán tanto.

¿Cuál es vuestra opinión? Yo veo coherentes ambas opciones :P

----------


## Dramagic

Sin torpeza pero sin alardes de habilidad. Hay que buscar el punto medio. Una mezcla americana bien hecha no es una muestra de habilidad excesiva. Pero si se hace torpemente queda mal. Un abanico para dar a elegir una carta es habilidad, pero no excesiva, y además es elegante. Un abanico hecho con torpeza queda horrible. La habilidad se demuestra en la elegancia del manejo, pero que sea sutil y delicada, sin alardes de ningún tipo. Una extensión en las manos requiere habilidad, pero tanta como para que el espectador piense que lo que haces es cuestión de habilidad. 

Piensa por ejemplo cuando das a mezclar las cartas y hay gente que no sabe mezclar y se les ve torpe, esa torpeza no sirve para el mago, pero tampoco debe hacer una mezcla que sea más propia del circo del sol que de un mago.

No se si me explico bien.

----------


## elmoronta

Yo estoy con Dramagic. Tú no puedes meter florituras así al tuntún... porque no.. (no porque lo diga yo xD) Lo primero porque pueden dar falsas pistas a los espectadores y pensar que hiciste alg y se destroza el efecto. Lo segundo porque pensarán que tienes mucha habilidad y que les podrías colar cualquier "truco" (entonces ya no hablaríamos de magia).
Pero yo tampoco estoy en la opinión de un mago torpe. Para mí queda muy feo ver a un mago que no sabe mezclar con algo de soltura, que no sabe presentar elegantemente un efecto. SOn pequeñas sutilezas de las que no dan nada malo a pensar y tampoco te hacen quedar como un parguelas (o truquero, o lo que sea).
Y por qué tienen que dar por sentado que si mezclas por sentado es un "truco" sencillo :Confused:  En mi opinión esto está mal planteado, porque ¿en qué momento les hemos dejado pensar que es un "truco" y no magia?
Pero vuelvo a repetirme: hay que eliminar todo movimiento que sobre que no sirva para nada.
Un saludo!!

----------


## sujetom

Ciertamente me he explicado mal, no hablo de alardes de habilidad como meter cardistry en medio ¡No tendría sentido! Me refiero a un mago que mezcla a la americana perfecto, voltea las cartas de una extensión elegantemente (Aunque cuesta) contra uno que mezcla en las manos (elegantemente, fluido, pero más natural) o que mezcla a lo casino (tirando las cartas en la mesa, revolviendolas y cuadrándolas).   Cierto es que me encontrado espectadores que mas o menos mezclan a la americana con cascada, por lo que mi estilo no suele ser menos que eso :P

----------


## elmoronta

Hay bastante gente que sepa mezclar así debido al poker xD
Igualmente, yo sigo pensando que aparentar ser torpe le quita fluidez al juego así como elegancia. Pero obviamente no pienso que unas sutilezas vengan a demostrar la habilidad de manos que tenemos (aunque he visto a muchos asombrarse con un imple abanico)

----------


## Marvel

En mi opinión, quizás equivocada, habría que distinguir un poco casos y casos.

En un espectáculo, hay que dar también una importancia a lo que es la estética "coreográfica". Tratándose de cartas, un cartomago hábil, aunque no haga grandes florituras, se verá bastante suelto.
Esto hará que estéticamente el show sea visualmente más interesante, pero por otro lado, el espectador siempre sabrá o pensará de primeras que el secreto está en la habilidad del mago. 
Que esto sea malo es discutible. En la gran mayoría de casos, el espectador sabe que hay un secreto que no es que el mago tenga poderes, y reconocerá y disfrutará de la habilidad del cartomago.

Para un mentalista, esto suele ser diferente. Aún hay mucha gente que acepta los poderes mentales, de manera que cuando haga algo con cartas, debe llevar más cuidado en mostrarse hábil, pues no se reconocería de igual manera que al cartomago, porque el mentalista impone más el "engaño" y puede suponer un reto mayor al espectador de mente inquieta.

Luego habría casos particulares. En el mio, cuando empecé, aprendí algunas florituras y demás. Pero tras leer el Corinda acerca del tema, decidí que para mi, el mezclar una baraja tenía que verse menos experto (que no quita seguir aprendiendo y usando técnicas), entre otras cosas porque no me pienso subir a un escenario, y pienso que al ser mago "de calle" que pretende dejar sin posible explicación la mayor parte de las veces, tengo que dejar a un lado eso.

----------


## sujetom

Me gusta esa diferencia de rama que haces de mentalismo y cartomagia a la hora de la habilidad (me mola el nombre también)

Además quería dar un ejemplo de lo que puede parecer torpeza y es Daortiz en algunos actos, todos sabemos la habilidad que hay, pero muchas veces crea una situación de torpeza y descontrol, eso me parec buena idea ¿A vosotros?

----------


## mayico

El suit aparición realizado por carrol no es magia?? Porque florituras hay un rato.

El personaje decide si debe o no meter florituras.

Más florituras no es menos magia en la mente del espectador, no seáis tan cerrados.
Y que quede clara una cosa aunque es horroroso generalizar, pero TODOS los espectadores EXCEPTO los peques, SABEN que hay truco, habilidad, engaño, unos se dejarán llevar y disfrutarán, otros intentarán atraparlo pero disfrutando, otros se frustrarán etc, pero TODOS saben que NO EXISTE la magia como poder de transformar una carta en otra (por ejemplo).

Entonces, habilidad o torpeza... Mi respuesta, ¿le has preguntado a tu personaje si es torpe o habilidoso? ¿Si le mola alardear o no? ¿Si no sabe como sucede la magia y flipa el también?

Tantas cuestiones... Y TODAS te las responde tu personaje.

----------


## Mago_Sam

> Entonces, habilidad o torpeza... Mi respuesta, ¿le has preguntado a tu personaje si es torpe o habilidoso? ¿Si le mola alardear o no? ¿Si no sabe como sucede la magia y flipa el también?
> 
> Tantas cuestiones... Y TODAS te las responde tu personaje.


Apoyo totalmente esta opinión y desde mi punto de vista, demostrar torpeza es estar a nivel de una persona normal porque mi personaje es más bien elegante, además esto va más allá de demostrar habilidad en cartomagia, sino en la magia en general, es muy bueno el consejo de Mayico en realidad va a depender sólo de tu personaje.

Saludos magicosos.

----------


## sujetom

> Y que quede clara una cosa aunque es horroroso generalizar, pero TODOS los espectadores EXCEPTO los peques, SABEN que hay truco.


Bueno, ellos creen que hay truco, todos nosotros y los niños, sabemos que hacemos magia  :Tongue: 


Me parece que la idea de "la respuesta te la da el personaje" es muy buena, gracias. :D

----------


## mayico

Dinamo (para mi odioso) peeeero hace sus florituras bailando dance, le pega a su ropa, a su estilo, y aunque no se ingles, supongo que también a su charla. (No hablemos de Dynamo sino del personaje)

Nestor hato en su manipulación es muy florituresco y mágico a la vez.

Repito, es el personaje el que decide.

----------


## fran fortuna

Hola, muy bien todo el tema, os recomendaría acompañarlo con croquetas, alegran el alma y el corazón.

Una cuestión, ¿alguno ha preguntado al público? Sí, sí, he dicho algo muy obvio, soy un experto en demostrar que el agua moja (de hecho por la universidad de Carolina del Norte, promoción del 2002, comprobadlo), pero he dicho algo obvio que ninguno ha planteado hasta ahora.

Y ahora ANÉCDOTA!: hace un Tiempo fui a ver a un gran mago (de nivel nacional, echad ahí el ancla) y curiosamente hizo el suit aparision (con S de Carroll) amén de otros seis millones de cosas. A pesar de ser este hombre (o loro) un cartomago reconocido, los profanos con los que fui juraron sobre la Biblia que lo de las cartas les había parecido aburrido, sobre todo debido al hecho de darle vueltas y vueltas (no hablo de florituras) a las cartas. Esto fue lo que me hizo pensar a mi. El público creo que antes que habilidad o torpeza ve el manoseo de las cartas. Por cada vez que el mago manipula las cartas, pierde 10.000 lectores; yo lo llamo el efecto Hawking. Por esto hablo de lo de preguntar al público.

Y sí, siempre llevo una Bilbia encima por si hay que jurar de emergencia.

----------


## mayico

Fran, se podría preguntar al público peeeeero, existirían tantas opiniones como personas.

La pregunta es, qué quieres tu, qué te apetece a ti, que quieres que vean.

No se puede gustar a todos y es un error (para mi) querer gustar a TODOS.

 Cada cosa tiene su público, cual quieres que sea tu público?

----------


## Aminoliquid

Fran yo te iba a preguntar que con cuantas personas fuiste a ver a ese mago. Recuerdo también en una conversación por aquí, creo que fue Indumas quien lo comentó, que fue a ver a Michael Ammar con unos familiares y Ammar los dejó indiferentes... ¡¡Uno de los mejores magos del mundo y se quedarón igual que antes de verlo!! Lo mejor de todo es que los familiares aseguraban de que Indumas (repito,creo que era él) era mucho mejor mago para ellos que Ammar. Por eso mismo que estoy de acuerdo con lo que comenta Mayico.

Por otro lado,he visto a Carrol de hacer el Suit Aparittion en el Llantiol y la reacción del público general era de ver pura magia. Los "Oooooh" del momento del climax lo corroboran. También hay que decir que esos "Oooooh" fueron más pronunciados en el Climax final cuando el palo de picas se transforma en el de corazones sin hacer el mago nada.

----------


## fran fortuna

Pues unos cuantos Aminoliquid, nos juntamos una buena pandilla aquel día. 
Pero no os voy a robar la razón (prefiero las joyas). Hay tantas opiniones como personas, sí. Peeero (este paréntesis es sólo para dar tensión) lo que sí me interesaba remarcar es que veo cierta tendencia entre varios grupos de magos (cuando digo "veo" digo "a lo mejor soy un paranóico) en centrarse en algo que implique mucha habilidad, mucha destreza pero en el camino se olvidan de conectar con el público, por eso digo "preguntar al público"(que en definitiva es lo que decía mayico ¿que te pide el público?), por esto digo, destreza o torpeza...¿que te pide el público? Como reacciona ante cada una de las dos? Cuando es lícito serrar a un niño por la mitad?

Aminoliquid entiendo tu ejemplo, pero no se si es válido. Hace una década que murió Pepe Carroll, y desde entonces la comunicación ha cambiado radicalmente, no digo que el Suit sea malo o anticuado, los que somos malos y anticuados somos los magos (sí, sí, podéis ir a por las hoces y las antorchas si queréis), quiero decir que veo que en general (generalizando muy a saco y quien se de por aludido que me mate si quiere y le es útil) somos muy reacios a aprender formas nuevas (no contenidos nuevos) e incluso reacios a cuestionar lo establecido (en mi caso particular, por ejemplo odio los proyectores para cartomagia en escenario, y es algo que se sigue haciendo, que no funciona y que nadie acaba de plantearselo como algo a cambiar, o a estudiar), y ya termino este tema que me estoy llendo por las ramas con la misma convicción que un hachazo en la costillas.

Besicos a todos, fiesta y croquetas a tope.

----------


## Barlow

Supongo que lo suyo sería que tu personaje y tu número fluyera con el público. Me refiero que no se puede vender el mismo producto a dos personas distintas de la misma forma. Nosotros debemos tener la teoría, la técnica y el juego asimilado, de forma que todo suceda de forma automática y sin que nuestra atención este centrada en el, la misma debe estar centrada en el público para así poder adaptarnos a el y poder implicarles emocionalmente

----------


## darkd

Yo opino que el problema no es el publico, sino los propios magos, que quiero decir, yo al empezar, hace ya unos cuantos años, intentaba hacerlo todo como Tamariz, las mismas gracias, los mismos gestos, resultado, a la gente no les hacia gracia, ninguna, de hecho les parecía bastante aburrido, yo no entendía nada, Tamariz hace lo mismo y les parece graciosisimo, hasta que un tiempo después, pensando sobre el tema y leyendo por primera vez el primer volumen de la magia de ascanio, me di cuenta de que cada mago tiene su estilo, y si intentas meterte en el estilo de otro saldrá algo totalmente diferente, puedes empezar usando el estilo de otro, en mi caso Tamariz, pero poco a poco tienes que ir modificandolo hasta convertirlo en algo totalmente propio, yo por ejemplo soy una persona bastante "chulilla", en el buen sentido, así que lo que a mi me funciona es el estilo chulito/gracioso, lo hago y me funciona, a la gente les encanta, les hago bromas, me meto con ellos (de una forma muy suave y con mucho humor), etc.. y se rien y me piden mas.
Por eso digo que cada cual a de encontrar su propio estilo, ser como es generalmente, no quiero decir con ello que no te formes continuamente, que renueves tu repertorio de bromas y demás, al reves, siempre vienen bien cursos de interpretación, de voz, etc..

----------


## Oscar Rod

> El suit aparición realizado por carrol no es magia?? Porque florituras hay un rato.
> 
> El personaje decide si debe o no meter florituras.
> 
> Más florituras no es menos magia en la mente del espectador, no seáis tan cerrados.
> Y que quede clara una cosa aunque es horroroso generalizar, pero TODOS los espectadores EXCEPTO los peques, SABEN que hay truco, habilidad, engaño, unos se dejarán llevar y disfrutarán, otros intentarán atraparlo pero disfrutando, otros se frustrarán etc, pero TODOS saben que NO EXISTE la magia como poder de transformar una carta en otra (por ejemplo).
> 
> Entonces, habilidad o torpeza... Mi respuesta, ¿le has preguntado a tu personaje si es torpe o habilidoso? ¿Si le mola alardear o no? ¿Si no sabe como sucede la magia y flipa el también?
> 
> Tantas cuestiones... Y TODAS te las responde tu personaje.


Estando de acuerdo con lo dices, solo comentar que no es cierto que todos los adultos sepan que hay truco, sobre todo si hablamos de mentalismo.

Te sorprendería la opinión que se tiene de gente como Blake, Derren Brown o Uri Geller... Anecdotas hay unas cuantas y eso que el mismo Derren Brown se encarga de decir que lo que el hace incluye magia, psicología y misdirection....

Todo lo lleva el personaje, pero si el personaje es habilidoso la reacción será más de ¡Que habilidad! o ¡Cómo lo hará! que del tipo ¡Es imposible!, que es muy diferente.

----------


## mayico

En ningún momento hablamos del Mentalismo, pues aunque es una rama mas de la magia, ya de por sí la palabra Mentalismo, ayuda a crear el personaje, pues el personaje ya vende algo distinto al personaje de mago.

----------


## Mago_Sam

Nosé si se acuerdan pero un gracioso y extraño ejemplo de Habilidad con torpeza es la suit apparition de Lennart Green :D ...

Saludos Magicosos.

----------

